# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  House on SE4th, East of Eastern?

## kbsooner

Anybody know the backstory on this spread?  Heard an interesting story, just wondered if it was true...

pic.jpg

----------


## MsDarkstar

I live in one of the neighborhoods just West of that house & have always wondered about that place.  I drove past about a week ago & noticed that the pond is about half drained & they have alot of heavy equipment on site; looks like they're getting ready to do something but I can't tell what.  What have you heard about it?

----------


## Jesseda

my sister lives in rock creek her backyard faces the house.. she meet the owner once, the owner of the house is the owner of a large roofing company. A couple years ago his teenage kids got into a huge fight outside the house and gun shots were fired....It made the news.. its odd with such a big house they could afford landscapers and gardeners.. a lot of times the grass is weeded and overgrown all over the property

----------


## kbsooner

> I live in one of the neighborhoods just West of that house & have always wondered about that place.  I drove past about a week ago & noticed that the pond is about half drained & they have alot of heavy equipment on site; looks like they're getting ready to do something but I can't tell what.  What have you heard about it?


I'm not really a fan of throwing out conjecture, but the story I heard involved a lawsuit and "sudden money".

----------


## MsDarkstar

Hmm...sudden money?  I'm not sure I completely follow you.  I've lived in that neighborhood 10yrs & that house has always been a source of mystery for me.  I've always thought wow, that's one hell of a house.....but why does it seem incomplete?  The yard was almost always nothing short of a mudpit, and if you go past at night sometimes it seemed that every light in the house was on and not a single set of curtains or shades on any window & where you could see in just seemed rather empty.  When I went by the other day, in addition to the heavy equipment they also had a bunch of extremely nice vehicles parked there.  My dad was with me & he commented that it looked like whoever lived in that house had a whole lot of money that they really didn't know what to do with lol.

----------


## Jesseda

they have always had overly expensive cars since my sister has lived by them, going on 6 years now.. There teenage kids use to show off there cars by speeding down the street toward there house.. i believe that is one of the reasons why a huge fight broke out at that house.. All i know is, with such a nice huge house, they really need to keep up the property instead of trying to add a fishing pond, lol if you ever notice during the summer when we have a dry spell, the pond dries up and they have a waterhose  from the house to the pound to fill it up lol...

----------


## bille

No sudden money that I know of  I have met the homeowner before (Jerry Gray) via his brother, Tony.  Both of them own roofing companies and have made their fortunes through them.  In addition to the roofing company Jerry owns pawn shops as well.  

When I first met Tony I had no idea of his net worth, hes not that kind of guy, Jerry on the other hand I have no idea as I met him at his house and well, you all have seen the house.  Tony jokes and says his brother is just trying to compensate for something and he tends to overdue everything he does (house, International CXT as a daily driver, etc).  Either way, these guys didnt grow up with money and in fact, before building his house (which isnt as impressive as Jerrys but when you factor in the matching two story pool house next door complete with master suite, living/kitchen, upstairs bar/game room, massive retractable glass windows and huge outdoor kitchen, Id take Tonys digs), Tony lived on Bouziden Dr just off of 4th St. in the same house he bought after graduating high school.   Tony told me that ever since Jerry built his house there have been rumors of him being a drug dealer, etc (which explains why he has no landscaping, grass, etc).  Tony says the simple truth is that they are rednecks with money and when you see Jerrys son and his friends jumping their bikes into the pond in front of the house that should be some proof of that.

I havent spoken to Tony in a while so I cant comment on the latest landscaping adventure thats been going on to the west and south of the house.  Every time somebody asks me I joke and tell them that Jerry probably decided to finally just build a moat around the house.  Im actually pretty curious myself why Jerry would spend such a chunk of his real estate front there on two more ponds, if in fact thats what he is doing.  He does have ~27 acres all together there; perhaps hes looking to build a Rocklahoma or bike rally site?

----------


## Jesseda

Maybe the mote is to keep the coyotes away, my sis and him talked about the coyote problem around his property and back up into rock creek addition.. i drove by there the other day, it looks like they might add a permanent gated drive entrance with a fence around his property soon

----------


## bille

That's an interesting theory, not to mention an expensive solution to some pesky coyotes!  Apparently Jerry isn't as redneck as I have been lead on, otherwise I'd expect some traps/gunplay as the best solution.

----------


## Jesseda

yeah he had ducks all in his ponda couple years back and the coyotes got them all, i dont know why but the coyote problem is really bad in that area, i guess with all the new home developments , the coyotes are getting frustrated and dont want to leave that little bit of woods that is left behind his house, he is tearing down a lot of treets around his home right now. Rock creek is having problems with the coyotes, my sis told me some home owners (rock creek neighborhood ) small pets have ended up dead due to coyotes attacking..

----------


## proud2Bsooner

We live nearby. We have always called that house the Redneck Mansion, and it turns out that some new friends of ours have also called it the same name. Something about the weeds growing under all the cars, boats and trailers in back and the lack of landscaping. We heard all the shotgun fire too from the fight night. Turns out one of their kids got in a fight at a Moore PC West game and the PC West kid found out where they live. He came over to fight him but was chased off with the shotgun. Allsome!

----------


## Jesseda

I still say the funniest thing i have seen at that house was a water hose trying to fill up that dry pond a couple years ago

----------


## kevinpate

that's optimism, and then some.

----------


## bille

> I still say the funniest thing i have seen at that house was a water hose trying to fill up that dry pond a couple years ago


Apparently he did that again as when I drove by last night I could see that both ponds in the front are near full.  I'm hoping I can point the mosquitos around our house towards his place and they will move there indefinitely.  I wonder if they are going to have automatic foggers so they can attempt to make it to their driveway without getting carried away?

----------


## SOONER8693

My daughter and about 15-20 other girls all went to that house 2 years ago before the Westmoore prom for pictures. I don't even know who owns/owned the house, but, they let the girls come inside to take pics in their prom gowns. My wife went, along with other moms to take pics, a woman thing. Anyway, they said, and from teh pics, staircase, balcony shots, etc. it is very impressive on the inside.

----------


## Jesseda

Im just waiting for one their now late tennage early 20 yar old kids  to get drunk and accidently drive into one of there now many ponds circling the house lol

----------


## Thunder

Wow, totally missed this.  Guys, that's my family!  I can't believe the rumors said on here! :-O

----------


## bmrsnrou

The "Redneck Mansion" thing kills me. My wife and I called it that too. That place is just so tacky. You'd think if you had the money to build a place like that, you'd at least put in some sod. I mean, it has always been nothing but dirt and ponds.

----------


## bille

> Wow, totally missed this.  Guys, that's my family!  I can't believe the rumors said on here! :-O


Are you one of Tony's boys, one of Jerry's kids or just related?  I know them well enough to know that anything I have said wouldn't be taken personal.

----------


## Jesseda

well the water hose filling the lake up.. gun shots .. people running around covered in mud from a slip in slide that went into the pond is rumors, just drive by and see for yourself, they airit all for you to see, a couplea years ago they had a ramp by the pond to where they would ride bikes off it into the pond lol.. SERIOUSLY ....

----------


## Bimmerdude

I've always referred to that house as the "Viva La Bam" house.  I wonder if Don vito lives there?

----------


## Jesseda

Im surpirsed they dont have a chicken coupe next to the house

----------


## kevinpate

> Im surpirsed they dont have a chicken coupe next to the house


Maybe it's closer than next to? Jus' spitballin'

----------


## damonsmuz

What happened to all the water in the lakes up front?? Earlier in the week, the lakes were about 80% full... looked like there was water being pumped into them. Today as I drove by, I would say the lake is about 10% full.

----------


## Jesseda

i think its because the holes they dug to create the  ponds soak up water to quickly, since they are not natural water ponds it will take some time for them to retain water, thats why they keep having to use the water hose on the original pond they built for a couple years,, it would dry up to quickly

----------


## MsDarkstar

They need to call a place that sells oilfield chemicals & buy a few sacks of bentonite. If they let the water get low & spread the bentonite (it's a powder) all over the ground, when they refill the hole the water & bentonite make a gel that will seal the pond & keep it from leaking. I worked for one of those companies 10yrs, we sold bentonite all the time tofarmets for their farm ponds.

----------


## bluepickle

I just think that it's the definition of optimism to think that if you can't keep water in one pond, the solution is to build three ponds. This place is an embarrassment to all of Moore.

----------


## Jesseda

I am happy that moore has their own beverly hillbillies, I see a t.v reality show

----------


## Thunder

> They need to call a place that sells oilfield chemicals & buy a few sacks of bentonite. If they let the water get low & spread the bentonite (it's a powder) all over the ground, when they refill the hole the water & bentonite make a gel that will seal the pond & keep it from leaking. I worked for one of those companies 10yrs, we sold bentonite all the time tofarmets for their farm ponds.


Thanks for the advice!  I'll try to do that next year.  Also, if anyone want a tour, come on over to visit me. :-)

----------


## USG'60

OK, Thunde, quit being coy.  Exactly how are you related or are you pulling our collective legs?

----------


## Thunder

> OK, Thunde, quit being coy.  Exactly how are you related or are you pulling our collective legs?


Pulling the collective legs. :-O

----------


## USG'60

Whew.  I thought you had more class than what has been described there.

----------


## bille

Was thinking the same thing (although I didn't realize bentonite <basically the same thing as cat litter> would gel up and do that).  I was thinking the ponds would have to be packed with a special clay mixture of some sort or use the 'mud' used in the oil industry, any of which I would have thought whomever doing the dirt work would know to do..

----------


## damonsmuz

Anyone care to guess how much the water bill will be for the month in trying to fill that pond? Was it city water or did they tap into a well?

----------


## Jesseda

with all those new ponds and his waterhose methode, i think it will be soon that the city of moore will have a water rationing mandate..

----------


## MsDarkstar

> Was thinking the same thing (although I didn't realize bentonite <basically the same thing as cat litter> would gel up and do that).  I was thinking the ponds would have to be packed with a special clay mixture of some sort or use the 'mud' used in the oil industry, any of which I would have thought whomever doing the dirt work would know to do..


The bentonite we sold where I used to work is a fine ground mix, more like cornstarch than litter. It's what they use in the oilfield while drilling the hole - seals the hole so other chemicals don't seep through & contaminate the groundwater.

----------


## proud2Bsooner

Update...they have built a ridiculous "castle" gate entry to the home with gawdy black and gold iron. Now the "pond" is surrounded by weeds and continues to drain. I really wish these people would consult with people that know how to get ponds going. It looks like they fill it with what looks like a well on the east side. While it looks like they have spent more, the house looks worse and worse. What an embarrassment. The redneck castle lives on!

----------


## Jesseda

lol, i have noticed the stupid castle entrance last time i visited my sister in rock creek, lol it is to funny, they have all those man made ponds surrounding the  house,and those ponds have very little water and are full of trash, i still love how the waterhose leads from the house to the pond on the east side of the house lol, maybe they need to invest in a gardener rather then build a castle entrance lol

----------


## bille

I'm attending a Halloween party the homeowner's brother is having (that's how I know the homeowner).  I expect him to be there.  If I get a chance to talk to him I'll give an update as to what he says.  I noticed him building the gate a couple of months back.  lol, I think it fits perfectly!

----------


## damonsmuz

I drive by this house every day.... I don't understand what on earth they are doing. Anychance there may be atleast some grass growing there some day?They tried to make a little hill in the front of the property, but I see yesterday they plowed that down....

----------


## Garin

The owner has been in an ongoing battle with the developers of olde stonebridge across the street from him. They wouldn't allow him to build his house in their addition so he went across the street and created his eyesore which never seems to end nor do I think it ever will. It is all out of spite on Jerry's behalf he seems to hold on to his grudges for quite some time....

----------


## bille

The place looks quite different than a year ago.  If you haven't driven by you should.  They've added a ton of landscaping (looks to be still in work) as well as it seems they've gotten a handle on the ponds as well.  They've piped in a water source for filling/fountains, etc.  One of the things I was most impressed with is the grass.  I don't know the process but whatever it was sprayed/liquid seed...anyway, once the grass came up it was insanely green and stayed that way the remainder of the summer including through the winter.  Anybody familiar with that?

----------


## rezman

Looking at it from the air, it looks like a whole lot of money and not much direction.

----------

